#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 動物風情 >  > 動物新聞剪影 >  >  2度擱淺 粗魯野放 海生館「害死鯨鯊」

## 斯冰菊

2013年07月11日  

鯨鯊昨清晨野放不久就擱淺，在岸上奄奄一息。台灣動物社會研究會提供【李卉婷、陳宏銘、戴安瑋╱連線報導】國立海洋生物博物館飼養八年多的一尾鯨鯊昨野放，但因鯨鯊已習慣在水缸內繞游，且野放距離太近，致兩度洄游到岸邊擱淺受傷，直到昨下午第三次拖到離岸八公里外海野放才成功，但生死不明。監看野放的動保人士怒批：「海生館野放太粗魯，簡直想害死鯨鯊。」

生死不明
鯨鯊擱淺時身體右側微血管破裂，第3度野放後生死不明。台灣動物社會研究會提供海生館昨野放的鯨鯊編號「二號」，體長七點二公尺、體重三千六百公斤，昨凌晨一時展開野放行動，工作人員先將鯨鯊誘入箱網，由拖板車載往車城鄉竹坑海邊，並在鯨鯊背鰭裝上追蹤器。清晨近四時抵達海邊，起重機吊起鯨鯊放進海中箱網，以竹筏拖出外海約一點五公里處讓鯨鯊游出。 

*飼養８年習慣繞圈*

海生館產學合作中心主任李展榮表示，二號鯨鯊長期生活在海生館長三十三公尺、寬二十二公尺的水缸裡，已習慣不停繞圈游，因此野放後可能是不斷繞圈洄游，上午七時被發現擱淺在竹坑海岸岩礁處，工作人員重新以箱網把鯨鯊拖到距岸邊四公里海域野放。但上午十一時鯨鯊再度擱淺，身上已有多處擦傷，工作人員經努力於下午四時第三度將鯨鯊拖到距岸邊八公里處野放。
參與野放的海洋大學鯊魚永續研究中心博士徐華遜指出，從鯨鯊受傷情況研判，存活機率不樂觀，因此第三次野放前決定將追蹤器拔除。在場觀察野放過程的台灣動物社會研究會主任陳玉敏抨擊，昨清晨才出海一公里多就野放，造成鯨鯊繞圈被潮汐帶往岸邊擱淺，「根本在害死鯨鯊。」 

*海生館未設中繼站*

陳玉敏表示，兩年前早就該野放這尾鯨鯊，且野放前要求海生館設中繼站，讓鯨鯊有適應緩衝時間，但海生館執意直接野放，簡直就是想害死鯨鯊。李展榮昨回應，曾確認竹坑出現鯨鯊蹤跡，經評估才決定野放。
海生館從二○○五年先後引進三尾鯨鯊，是海生館人氣王，每年吸引逾百萬遊客參觀，一號鯨鯊已於二○○七年三月野放，因未設追蹤器，無法了解野放後情況；三號鯨鯊則於同年五月因病死亡，僅存的二號鯨鯊雖在海生館待了八年，因繞游常擦到缸壁致尾鰭受傷，動保團體曾於今年三月抗議海生館是「鯨鯊監獄」，要求野放。 

*遊客：看了好心疼*

一名謝姓遊客說：「到海生館看鯨鯊是我們家人共同的回憶，但如今看見牠擱淺奄奄一息的樣子，真的好心疼。」 

*鯨鯊（豆腐鯊）小檔案*

學名：_Rhincodon typus_ 
英文名：Whale shark 
分布：熱帶、亞熱帶海域 
◎二號鯨鯊引進時間： 
2005年6月誤闖宜蘭南方澳定置魚網，被海生館搶救買下 
◎野放時： 
身長：7.2公尺（引進時2.2公尺） 
體重：3600公斤（引進時190公斤） 
資料來源：國立海洋生物博物館

【蘋果新聞連結】：http://www.appledaily.com.tw/appleda...AF%8A%E3%80%8D

Fu Chieng Hou · _追蹤__ · 國立中山大學_
為什麼這麼多人流於不理性的謾罵.....事情的始末來龍去脈大家都了解嗎??還不了解就一直不停罵罵罵這樣對嗎??對小孩的教育社會教育是好的嗎??整個事件從頭到尾，有多少事是被"非專家"團體主導大家知道嗎???海生館也不是研究單位館方說了就算能全權做主大家知道嗎???專家想做正確的事也會面臨很多非專業面的困難障礙大家真的都知道嘛!!!???可以不要這麼不理性嗎
回覆 · _16__ · 收回讚 · 追蹤貼文 · 11 小時前_

Wa Ya · 國立中山大學在輿論下逼人的野放已馴養的動物，即便人家說不看好存活率也認為只是利益糾結，
也不給已馴養的動物適應野生環境，
認為"專家"都是硬頭腦只會死讀書，
所以希望能越早野放愈好，

好了人家真的遇到不適應了，錯也是在被逼的野放的人身上，
說是人家做事草率，省成本不做事。

這下是不是要說八年前就不該把牠從定置網上救下來?
不該讓它活這八年?
國外動保也會去讀生態學和動物行為學
再想要怎樣做才會對動物和人最好，取得平衡。
而不是像你們這樣只說些任性、隨性、自私的話。有輿論就隨心所欲。

可不可以不要再自稱動保團體?
你們明明就只有宗教性放生團體的程度。
回覆 · _7__ · 收回讚 · 追蹤貼文 · 6 小時前

_
趙昱婷 · _追蹤__ · 中央大学這則新聞怎麼看怎麼怪
1. 這隻鯨鯊是"被海生館搶救買下"，比較好的處理方式是不是照顧一陣子之後就應該野放，對這隻鯨鯊是比較好的處理方式。但話又說回來，海生館有義務這麼做嗎？海生館是"國立委外經營的教育單位"，不是保育單位，所以就我們所知道的：這隻鯨鯊被海生館買入，因為有展示價值被圈養八年，最後空間不夠了就野放(棄養??)。
2. 動保團體看起來是力量不足的，我想這也是為什麼他們立意良好，最後最被罵翻天的原因。這隻鯨鯊在圈養中受傷很可憐，動保團體卻不能說我要把牠買下來，我要幫牠設個中繼站再好好的野放，動保團體有能力這麼做嗎？窘境就是錢、人力、空間都不足，所以也只能要求海生館"好好野放"。
海生館在自己的新聞稿中表示他已經有經過學者專家審慎的評估和多次的演練後才野放，但結果就是大家看到一隻可憐的豆腐鯊奄奄一息的樣子，動保團體心疼的說"你們野放太粗魯草率了"，我好奇的是在野放的決策中，動保團體或是保育單位是否也有資格一起參與，動保團體是不是能提供更專業更有建設性的意見？

怪的地方就在於，有那個心的沒資源，有資源的未必有那個心。我想就算是國家的保育單位說要收容這隻鯨鯊也會很頭痛的，而當鯨鯊變成博物館的財產時，政府或是動保團體有沒有更好的辦法一起來協助這個生命，使其適得其所？這牽涉到的東西可能又更複雜了。
回覆 · 4 · 讚 · 追蹤貼文 · 編輯紀錄 · 2 小時前

_本狼無言了。 :狐狸冷汗: 臉書留言基本上是動保團體與海生館皆罵居多。

----------


## u6ie

這裡有一些關於這次鯨鯊野放的訊息 http://www.wretch.cc/blog/wueleanore/13292920

這一次野放與否,以及野放過程中,
有很大的問題似乎都出在"海生館名義上雖是教育部的單位，實際上是委由民間的企業「海景世界企業股份有限公司」在營運管理的"

有些人類真的很容易因為錢就不顧其他生物的保育...

----------


## 紅峽青燦

不我覺得問題"完全在"那些假動保團體身上。
海生館礙於資金等等問題不得不從。

那些動保團體
說白了是些"只愛"貓狗，根本沒有生物知識基礎的人組成的烏合之眾，乾脆叫貓狗保命團算了。
他們認為只要動物活著就好了，根本不明白什麼事重要的
他們從不看看貓狗對台灣原生的環境造成多大的傷害
而只會向社會嚷著要錢要援助要資金等等
而有動物新聞時就一窩蜂組成大團體來與真正的專家抗衡
我們見多了真的只能說無奈。

台灣大多數的動保團體都是這種
真正有做該做的事的，不太會說自己是動保團體
會說"我們專業的判斷"

反正這新聞只是讓我們知道台灣的民間保育團有多無能。

----------

